# 19 years with DR, acceptance is essential



## dcorredato (Sep 28, 2015)

I have Derealization for 19 years now, started when i was 10 years old. I don't have depersonalization since i don't feel strange to myself, but i feel the world around me very unreal.

For 16 years i didnt even knew what i had. I discovered that it was a disorder, with a name and other people that like me, 3 years ago, that was a relief.

This is the first time i'm putting real effort and researching on how to get better. If anywone knows something that can help, i'm all ears.

See, i was a kid when it started, so i imagined every possibility, but eventually i learnd to live with it.

First years was really hard, Its hard not to feel things the same way, but acceptance makes you forget about it, and, even feeling it, you don't get terrified by it, and so, you can have a life, and so, you can find happynes.

I have wife, kids, job, i work out, play guitar, drink with my friends, and i'm in general very happy. When i'm not well, usually is because day by day stuff who everyone gets annoyed about once in while: a problem at the job, a problem at home, the price of the gas, shit like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2015)

The only reason you still have it is because the resources we have now weren't available 19 years ago, plus you were only 10 at the time, I don't think a 10 year old could accurately describe what DR feels like.


----------



## seafoamocean (Sep 27, 2015)

Here I am thinking I had DP because I was single


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you have brain fog? Blank mind? Do you feel that your brain is stuffed with cotton? that's what annoys me most!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How do you handle that hopefuluk2? How do you "think"? Is there something on your mind at all?

I feel like even simple tasks that I did automatically before are not easy anymore (shower, brushing teeth...).... It's awful!!!


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I also feel like i have a blank mind and cotton head. Because of my mind feeling blank i therefore feel like i dont know anything. so when i do normal tasks Im like ''how do i know how to do this'' its like im confused cause my mind feels like a new born baby yet i know everythng. The confusion that causes is immense.


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

I force myself to work. I train my brain. I am doing a PhD and did not quit! I actually managed to write a very good chapter recently. You need to force yourself. Meditate, listen to music and try to relax during the day.


----------



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

I've also had it for 19 years (started when I was 18)...so we are in a similar boat! It's awesome that you have prevailed even with your symptoms being present. Same with me! Although I'm gay and have no children (and i don't think I could handle them LOL)...so you win


----------

